# Lotus Hall - Wales - September 2014



## RichPDG (Sep 8, 2014)

The Abandoned Lotus Hall aka Cuckoo Hall. Once owned by a man who had a passion for Lotus motorcars and a wild collection of Cuckoo’s which roamed the vast estate. Rumour has it that one day the owner went on a rampage, jumped in a dark green Lotus Elise and proceeded to mow down a flock of near by Cuckoo’s. Distraught the man’s wife called the local police, who promptly carted off the old man who spent the rest of his days in a lunatic asylum. After struggling to pay for the upkeep of the house and stable blocks the lonely lady moved to Cuba to sun it up on the beach!

Met up with three other explorers on a very early morning for this cracking explore. Didn't take us too long to find access and we were soon in. The early start was definitely worth the long drive as this site is absolutely breathtaking. 

*1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16



*

Thanks for looking! ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 8, 2014)

That's beautiful.deffo worth the look.i am off to wales in a few weeks.might have to locate this beauty..great photos thank you


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 8, 2014)

Very good shots
what a beautiful place too


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice one , like your image style , also glad to see its pretty much still intact.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2014)

Great photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 9, 2014)

Stunning place, stunning photos Thanks


----------



## Dugie (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome place and some cracking photos to boot. Thanks for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## Trinpaul (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! Great place and so nice to see a site that has not been vandalized


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 14, 2014)

Superb place this. We did it back in 2010. Had seen exterior pics and thought..".WOW" must go for a butchers. Funny thing was the bloody front door was wide open and nobody about. A couple of situations made for squeeky bum times though. There was washing on a line at the rear of the property, and this room had that lived in feel, complete with TV. Time to leave.


----------



## margatt (Sep 15, 2014)

Quite the find! Find it hard to believe there haven’t been more UE types through the place. Can’t get over the near pristine condition of the place. Did you try the lights to see if the power was still connected? Love the photos by the way.


----------



## RichPDG (Sep 16, 2014)

The power is still very much connected yes


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 17, 2014)

margatt said:


> Quite the find! Find it hard to believe there haven’t been more UE types through the place. Can’t get over the near pristine condition of the place. Did you try the lights to see if the power was still connected? Love the photos by the way.



Lots of UE types and sadly other types have been through this place , smashing furniture, breaking lumps off the marble, destroying the double door frames etc.


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like you could move right into some rooms


----------



## krisan (Sep 17, 2014)

what a truly beautiful building!


----------



## evilnoodle (Sep 21, 2014)

Silent Hill said:


> Superb place this. We did it back in 2010. Had seen exterior pics and thought..".WOW" must go for a butchers. Funny thing was the bloody front door was wide open and nobody about. A couple of situations made for squeeky bum times though. There was washing on a line at the rear of the property, and this room had that lived in feel, complete with TV. Time to leave.



And a darn good trip that was 

Ah the good old days.......still can't believe we got in back then!


----------



## Miss Lightyear (Sep 25, 2014)

This is my kinda place. Its beautiful. Fab photos!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 26, 2014)

wonderful stairs and fantastic ceilings...great shots of a beautiful place!


----------



## Alchemist161 (Sep 26, 2014)

Amazing place, and begs the question of why the hells it sat empty?

Must all be down to money I suppose...


----------



## decker (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree, breathtaking !


----------



## ironsky (Oct 27, 2014)

A very nice house really like the staircase do hope it finds a new use and not left to be smashed up by idoits thank you for posting.


----------

